# Humidifier and Cooler for DTG Printer work area



## Trophy Factory (Aug 2, 2015)

I am looking to purchase a DTG Printer at the NBM Show next month and if I do, I need to get a Humidifier and Cooler for my work area. I live in Las Vegas (its a dry heat) so I believe I will need both units. I have looked on this forum for info, but every thread is 3 years or older. I know that I need an evaporative unit and a large tank. I will also need a cooler (it was 96 degrees in my work area this morning) I was thinking an evaporative cooler as well to help the humidifier. So, here is what I would like to find out;


1. What Humidifier will do the job for a 500sf area that is very dry and needs to last from Friday evening to Monday morning without needing to be filled?
2. What cooler would be best for the same criteria?
3. What's the farthest distance I can set the Humidifier from the printer?
4. Do my needs change based on what DTG Printer I buy?


I appreciate any input.


----------



## Waiting (Feb 25, 2018)

Essick Air N28W

https://www.essickair.com/window-coolers-learn-more


----------



## Trophy Factory (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't have a window to put it in.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Trophy Factory said:


> I am looking to purchase a DTG Printer at the NBM Show next month and if I do, I need to get a Humidifier and Cooler for my work area. I live in Las Vegas (its a dry heat) so I believe I will need both units. I have looked on this forum for info, but every thread is 3 years or older. I know that I need an evaporative unit and a large tank. I will also need a cooler (it was 96 degrees in my work area this morning) I was thinking an evaporative cooler as well to help the humidifier. So, here is what I would like to find out;
> 
> 
> 1. What Humidifier will do the job for a 500sf area that is very dry and needs to last from Friday evening to Monday morning without needing to be filled?
> ...




Here is a suggestion for a humidifier. We recommend having 2 of these large capacity units which should last 3 full days under the driest humidity conditions without needing to go in in-between to fill them.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/AIRCARE...Humidifier-for-3-600-sq-ft-4DTS-900/204765468

For all direct to garment printers, you want to keep the space they are in at 40% to 50% humidity. Higher humidity level then that is OK. It is too dry a humidity level that will cause problems as we all use water based inks which can be affected by too dry an environment.

_


----------



## Trophy Factory (Aug 2, 2015)

equipmentzone said:


> Here is a suggestion for a humidifier. We recommend having 2 of these large capacity units which should last 3 full days under the driest humidity conditions without needing to go in in-between to fill them.
> _



That Humidifier gets very poor reviews on Amazon and Home Depot. I would need something with a better track record. Do you have any other options?


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

I have been very happy with my Port o Cool. It has wheels so I can move it around and combined with my humidifier I have been able to up my humidity by 15%. Made in Texas and has been very reliable. 

https://www.portacool.com/en/us/products/cyclone-portable-evaporative-cooler


----------

